# Is this worth it???



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5311 The kit would come to about $350 for the plans and the little misc. parts to build the panel saw. I would just have to supply the wood. What do you think about it?
Nick


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

If I was going to build a panel saw I would be inclined towards buying the plans and substituting angle iron for the aluminum pieces. The price for the pieces seems a little steep to me. Aluminum is rather dear these days.

If you want to find a cheap source for angle iron go to a thrift shop and look for some old bed frames.

Gerry


----------

